# what color do they produce?



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i pairing my two racing pigeon the cock is blue grizzle near white and the hen is ash red check spread it only got small checkering no sign of bar. my question what color they produce?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's a sex-linked mating so all cocks will be ash-red and all hens will be blue. Assuming that the cock is homozygous/pure grizzle, that will make all of the offspring grizzled. Half of the offspring or all of the offspring will be spread (so more lavenders and blacks). Whether it is half or all depends on whether the hen has two spread genes or one.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's a sex-linked mating so all cocks will be ash-red and all hens will be blue. Assuming that the cock is homozygous/pure grizzle, that will make all of the offspring grizzled. Half of the offspring or all of the offspring will be spread (so more lavenders and blacks). Whether it is half or all depends on whether the hen has two spread genes or one.


A Big thanks MaryOfExeter your post help me a lot. now i will know there posible offspring. i want them to produce lavender and ash red grizzle.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Can post pictures of the birds.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Iwould realy like to see a picture of the red hen.*GEORGE


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

i dont have the picture yet. but it look like the picture above. the only diff. is the hen have no visible bar and the grizzle cock is near white he only got blue tail all the rest is white and his eyes is split it have part bulleye and part orange eye. i think he also have resessive white gene.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

APF_LOFT said:


> i dont have the picture yet. but it look like the picture above. the only diff. is the hen have no visible bar and the grizzle cock is near white he only got blue tail all the rest is white and his eyes is split it have part bulleye and part orange eye. i think he also have resessive white gene.


*The bird that you have posted here looks to me to be a spread ASH* GEORGE


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

yes spread ash~~ that is so beautiful!! but is that pigeon above yours~?


----------



## Henk69 (Feb 25, 2010)

I can't believe it is only ash red and spread...


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

Yes, that is definitely a beautiful ash-red spread.

Here is a breakdown of the genes involved in this mating:
Cock (G//G B//B s//s) and Hen (g//g B^A//- S//s) (I assume here that she is heterozygous for spread)

You will produce from them (as Becky mentioned before):
G//G x g//g gives: 100 % G//g
B//B x B^A//- gives: B//- hens and B^A//B cocks
s//s x S//s gives: 50% S//s and 50% s//s

This gives you:
Sons: 50% Ash-red grizzle and 50% ash-red spread grizzle
Daughters: 50% Blue grizzle and 50% blue spread grizzle

A great sex linked mating in which you will be able to discern males and females as soon as they start developing color. 

We cannot predict what the pattern of these birds will be, since we don't know what pattern genes either of the parents have (due to the effects of homozygous grizzle on the cock and spread on the hen.)


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks rudolph.est for that genetic stuff mating information you posted. That really help me breeding my pigeon. They have a egg now hope they are fertile. i will candle them after five days. 

And the others that post there msg. or comment thanks also.


Heedictator yes that also my pigeon a 6week old when i uploaded the pic. a racing pigeon taiwan line.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

And of course if she is homozygous for spread, then all of the kids will be lavenders like her or blacks.
I will go out on a limb and assume that the cockbird is also pied to help with the white, as he has split eyes. Split/cracked and odd eyes are common in and appear to be associated with piebald birds. Odd eyes moreso in baldheads. Just like many dirty birds are ticked.
So if that is the case, you could get varying amounts of pied white in the kids.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> And of course if she is homozygous for spread, then all of the kids will be lavenders like her or blacks.
> I will go out on a limb and assume that the cockbird is also pied to help with the white, as he has split eyes. Split/cracked and odd eyes are common in and appear to be associated with piebald birds. Odd eyes moreso in baldheads. Just like many dirty birds are ticked.
> So if that is the case, you could get varying amounts of pied white in the kids.


becky can you tell me the split, cracked, odd eyes on the eyes of the pigeon above~?^^ i may check it later on my pied pigeons^^


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The bird pictured doesn't have them but APF Loft said his cockbird did have split eyes.


Split/cracked eyes are when part of the eye is normal colored and part of it is shadowed or almost black. It can vary from one dark spot to half of the eye to nearly all of the eye.


Odd eyes are when one eye is bull/black and the other is colored. Birds can have odd eyes and split eyes at the same time - one being totally black/shadowed (aka - bull eye) and the other only being partially dark, partially colored. Odd eyed birds were very common in my baldhead rollers.

I will look for pictures 



Actually, I will create a separate thread just for the split/cracked and odd eye reference pictures, that way I dont clutter up this thread, haha.


----------

